# The elusive Snowbird "Model FB" (the first Snowbird Snowblower)



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The Snowbird model FB is believed to be the first Snowbird snowblower model, from 1958. The source for that information is a 1968 document that is hosted on the snowbird yahoo forum:

groups.yahoo.com/group/SnowBirdSnowblowers/files/SB Mdl,Specs,Dates.PDF

(you might have to be a member of that forum for the link to work..if it doesnt open for you, this is the forum:
groups.yahoo.com/group/SnowBirdSnowblowers )

Being an actual Snowbird or Snowbird/Yardman document from 1968, I would consider it very reliable..(I don't doubt the existence of the FB)

I have found photos or drawings for all the early models except the FB.
Google also can not come up with anything about the FB on the entire internet!

Has anyone ever seen a photo, drawing, owners manual, etc. for the model FB? I would like to find a photo or drawing of it for my Snowbird page:

Snowbird Snowblowers

So far, the FB is a complete mystery!

thanks,
Scot


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

I caught and captured a model FB today. I will try to upload pics here. I put some pics up on the Snowbird power snow remover group on Facebook.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

MassSnowblower said:


> I caught and captured a model FB today. I will try to upload pics here. I put some pics up on the Snowbird power snow remover group on Facebook.


woah! thats awesome! looking forward to seeing the pics..
and wow, I just spent the past hour building a new Snowbird facebook group, then saw this thread!
what group did you post it on? there has only been one snowbird facebook group, (now two, I just created a second one)
but no other groups show up..I can find nothing called a "Snowbird power snow remover group on Facebook." 
it does not show up on any search..

Scot


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

Your web page is super interesting! Really enjoy the information and pictures of the old snowblowers. Why i am drawn to retro blowers is beyond me. Something very exciting about old well built technology that will never be reproduced. Built in a generation when a handshake and doing it right meant something. I work on industrial dishwashing systems and the new machines are not robust like the 40 year old units. I started repairing equipment in 72 and a lot has changed. Old Snowblowers turn my crank and I find it fantastic to find great websites like yours and read snowblower history. I still repair the odd 40+ year old machines and have parts collected when I was young. Ariens appears to be the last quality machine being made, and I hope to be corrected. 

Your web cite is very very good!


----------

